# fitness for trick riders



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're still in school what about gymnastics?


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> If you're still in school what about gymnastics?


my school doesn't offer gymnastics.


----------

